# Slightly OT, but I may be forgiven



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

when you see the low-speed control of the AccuCraft 'Earl' loco hauling my two converted Neqida passenger coaches this afternoon, over on main131's tracks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbYu...mp;list=WL

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jojwy8rDFHA

Of course, my grateful thanks, as ever, go to main131 for letting us play on his layout, and what a great day it was, too!

The bright green colour is correct, I assure you all - carefully matched to the two preserved coaches over at the Opuzstaszer Memorial Park in Eastern Hungary. 

Those of you that get the British Garden Rail magazine might see the whole article on the conversion if the wind is in the right direction...

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Terry: Gorgeous video. That's what this hobby is all about, running steam, being with friends, beautiful venue. What more could you ask for.

That video of the .43 cal Werndl was sweet too.

Bob


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

No forgiveness necessay, Terry.... That is great.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm, it seems that the YT gremlin has struck ........................ the second one seems to be fine, though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jojwy8rDFHA 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob - I was talking with rimfireJim from this forum the other day and remarking how often trains and shooting for fun go hand in hand - how those with interests in one often share their interest with other like-minded fans of flint and steel, blackpowder or modern shooting of all kinds, like me and a few others I could name from this board. 

Needless to say, my name would be mud, and well deservedly-so, if I were to discuss such matters here, but shucks, Bob, you know where I am, eh? 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

PS - any other shooters who want to bat the breeze about that kind of thing, please PM me.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Interest in clocks and clockworks also seems to go hand in hand with model railroading, doesn't it?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad it pleased you, Stan! And yes, before, during and after running trains it's the craic that is the fun.

GBAH

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 22 Apr 2011 12:05 PM 
Bob - I was talking with rimfireJim from this forum the other day and remarking how often trains and shooting for fun go hand in hand - how those with interests in one often share their interest with other like-minded fans of flint and steel, blackpowder or modern shooting of all kinds, like me and a few others I could name from this board. 

Needless to say, my name would be mud, and well deservedly-so, if I were to discuss such matters here, but shucks, Bob, you know where I am, eh? 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

PS - any other shooters who want to bat the breeze about that kind of thing, please PM me. 




PM sent...


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Schulz on 22 Apr 2011 12:13 PM 
Interest in clocks and clockworks also seems to go hand in hand with model railroading, doesn't it? 
Combine that hobby with shooting, and you have a good way to kill time!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 22 Apr 2011 12:05 PM 
Bob - I was talking with rimfireJim from this forum the other day and remarking how often trains and shooting for fun go hand in hand - how those with interests in one often share their interest with other like-minded fans of flint and steel, blackpowder or modern shooting of all kinds, like me and a few others I could name from this board. 

Needless to say, my name would be mud, and well deservedly-so, if I were to discuss such matters here, but shucks, Bob, you know where I am, eh? 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

*PS - any other shooters who want to bat the breeze about that kind of thing, please PM me. * 

Hi Cousin,

You know that you (and everyone else) can count me in as well. I don't see why anyone could object to our discussing our other hobbies as long as the hobbies are legal and practiced by responsible individuals. 

There is a strong similarity between live steam and gunpowder in that both are totally dependent on expanding gasses to function and both can be dangerous if not handled with reasonable care by reasonable individuals.

The view from the cupola down and right is to the layout but above and beyond the layout are the targets on the rifle range.









Some days are Aristo and LGB days and other days are Remington and Winchester days. Most of my firearms were stolen and never replaced years ago (the insurance paid for my first trains) but every month the two magazines I subscribe to arrive - Garden Railroad and The American Rifleman. 

I was a Life Member of the NRA long before I became a Life Member of MLS. 

Besides, there is a link between the hobbies:











Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

You said it right here, Cous! 

I hope that spare shed in the yard is still available, the way things are going here I might just take up the offer. 

Take care. 

Your ever-lovin' cous over here. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another interest that seems to go hand in hand with live steam railroading is flying airplanes. I estimate that about one out of three live steamers has flown an airplane. That ratio holds true in our club, the Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers. That has to be considerably higher than in the general population.

One of our members even set one down on Interstate 75, north of Detroit, during rush hour traffic. His motor broke, and thanks to his skill as a pilot, he is still with us today.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

"Another interest.... flying airplanes." 

Never got into a cockpit, but I have dabbled in model airplane park flyers.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 22 Apr 2011 02:31 PM 
You said it right here, Cous! 

I hope that spare shed in the yard is still available, the way things are going here I might just take up the offer. 

Take care. 

Your ever-lovin' cous over here. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

Now you know the welcome mat is always out for you Cousin. If you behave yourself we might even give you an upgrade to the camper with caboose privileges.









Marilyn is going to finally retire in a few months and I am hoping that sometime during the next few years we might be able to go see the Tornado (and I don't mean the RAF Tornado). I also want to see and ride the Eye.

Perhaps some day...

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 22 Apr 2011 02:49 PM 
Another interest that seems to go hand in hand with live steam railroading is flying airplanes. I estimate that about one out of three live steamers has flown an airplane. That ratio holds true in our club, the Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers. That has to be considerably higher than in the general population.


Hi Tom,

There do seem to be quite a few pilots in the hobby. I have been surprised to find a number of other pilots who are also into model trains (not just live steam).

The local hobby shop owner is a retired USAF Squadron Commander.

There are also a lot of former members of the military service (retired or who just served and moved on to other things).

I think that on average there is something like one certificated pilot per 1,000 population but including those who have flown but not become licensed pilots it is perhaps 1 in 100 (if that). Your club average sounds way ahead of the norm but it would be interesting to find out.

What I find interesting is that I have never had a fellow pilot volunteer that he was into model trains but I have had train enthusiasts volunteer that they were pilots. 

Jerry


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the ratio of licensed pilots to population in the USA is closer to 1:500 and I'm proud to be one of them and to admit that I'm also into live steam.

Robert


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

This would be the best way to combine shooting and railroading. In 1:29 scale this would a a nice .38 cal


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob 

I found a 1:35 kit for Leopold and one of the 600mm German mortars [Karl or Thor]. With wheels re-gauged for 45mm, these models will fit in with my 1:32 German rolling stock. Unfortunately they are plastic, so having a gunsmith make a working model is not on the near horizon. As an FA guy [ I was Armor] I can appreciate you might like to go down this path. 

V/r


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jim Schulz on 22 Apr 2011 03:03 PM 
"Another interest.... flying airplanes." 

Never got into a cockpit, but I have dabbled in model airplane park flyers. 

My wife was very happy when I quit flying RC aircraft and got into model trains instead. I loved flying WWII fighters with a RC bomb drop as well as controls for power, rudder, flaps, ailerons, and landing gear. Marilyn said I was frequently in a bad mood all week while I repaired whatever it was that I had broken the previous weekend. 

I turned a few very nice aircraft into matchsticks when they got into a spin and I could not tell by the silhouette if it was a clockwise or counterclockwise spin before the aircraft crashed and was totally destroyed.

If a guy can fly radio controlled aircraft or flight simulators on a PC they should find it will make the transition into the real thing easier. 

I think everyone should treat themselves to at least one demo flight at their local flight training facility. Whether they love it or not it will be an experience they will remember.

Jerry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry - when an r/c plane goes t/u, it falls out of the sky, along with many hopes and dreams 

But when an r/c train goes t/u, it just.....stops. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 23 Apr 2011 01:21 PM 
Jerry - when an r/c plane goes t/u, it falls out of the sky, along with many hopes and dreams 

But when an r/c train goes t/u, it just.....stops. 

Unless of course it derails at speed on a curve on an elevated layout. When an R/C plane goes into a spin, you've still got a chance of pulling it out before the dreaded "re-kit". When a live steam model train goes airborne, it's never a happy landing! (Although brass and stainless steel and copper do tend to be more resilient - and repairable - than balsa wood and monokote...)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Some r/c train throttles that I know, mine included, have 'dead men's handles' - if you let go of the stick, or the power shuts off, so does the throttle. Those that have sequential button pressing to increase or decrease speed are something else, of course, but the live steamers that I drive are pretty sedate. I like to stick to a scale speed of between 55 and 60 mph for track speed representation in Gauge 1, and a whole lot less for my NG stuff. The only way that any of my Shays could 'leap off a track' is if they were blown up. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By zephyra on 22 Apr 2011 07:19 PM 
Actually the ratio of licensed pilots to population in the USA is closer to 1:500 and I'm proud to be one of them and to admit that I'm also into live steam.

Robert


The problem is that many of us in this hobby have reached a point in life that our age is up and our abilities are down. Once we lose our medical even a CFI can no longer be a PIC. At least we can still be EIC (Engineer In Charge) of our railroads.

Jerry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Two hobbies that are intertwined having direct application to steam power: car and trains(to which we invest in for many pleasurable moments). One of the best example is:

Friends of Auburn Heights 




















Of course the show piece(s) is the largest collection of live steam road vehicles:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was always impressed by the number of Citroen automobile owners here in the USA that were also train buffs. That, and most of them owned two stroke Lawnboy mowers. 

Great vid tac!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty much saddened to see a Stanley Steamer 'stuffed and mounted' like that, unless, of course, it gets 'let out' for chuff every now and then. One of the unfailing visitors to the Welshpool NG gala every years has three of them - ALL in just about weekly use. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Restoration Fund


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
"I'm pretty much saddened to see a Stanley Steamer 'stuffed and mounted' like that, unless, of course, it gets 'let out' for chuff every now and then." The collection at there (14 steamers if I recall correctly) is fully operational. 

Friend of Auburn Heights


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That's OK then. 

Must be nice to have fourteen of 'em, but the guy over here - who took over thirty years to find the bits and rebuild his Stanleys - admits to having just one pair of buttocks he can use at any one time.

tac


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Terry was not the only 'runner' displaying green at Friday's GTG.

The slightly more familiar LNER 'apple green' on Philip Taylors Aster A3 Pacific..'Royal Lancer' is shown prior to a superb run.
There are greens and then there are greens??

The picture confirms the amount of paraphernalia regarded as 'kit' which comes with running steam engines!

A good meeting with great folk


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome videos. I love nice slow running engines, and I am starting to really like British prototype too.

Trains, Planes, and Guns. I know that all in our steam group like and appreciate them all. You might also add motorcycles to the fray. While I wont ride one...............at least half of my steam friends either still actively ride or where big into them in the past.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very active in live steam 16mm, live steam model boats, guns and black powder guns. Less active in steam toys. Have not touched the electric model airplanes in a couple of years. It is all fun. 

Steve


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

When not playing trains, I have a couple live steam tugboats. they are great fun and are really just locomotives on the water,

One has a stewart turner D-10 steamengine which is probably more powerful than a K-27 the other has a Saito engine which is similar to an accucraft shay. The larger boat will tow me around in a canoe in high style Toot! Toot!

photos of the boats on my web site


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

We also enjoy extending steam power to the open water:
All the boats are powered by Saito engines and boilers 


Steamboats 


Quite often the trip down the lazy ol' man river is a relaxing laid back experience for a steam run limited only by the fuel on on board.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Love them boats, too, me. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

